# Please read... rules oh glorious rules! 11/17/16



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

It's time to quiet the noise...
...from here on in if the rules aren't followed, (you can review them at the top of this forum) The thread topic will be followed and constant dropping in to argue interrupt the thread or incite repeated personal negative points of view will not be tolerated. 

Deletions will follow
The e bike forum is to "promote" e biking.

11/17/16


----------

